# Justin Bieber - at Z100's Jingle Ball 2012, presented by Aeropostale, at Madison Square Garden in N.Y. - Dec. 7,2012 (97x)



## Mandalorianer (8 Dez. 2012)

(Insgesamt 97 Dateien, 229.999.950 Bytes = 219,3 MiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4o (von 2011-02-17)​


----------



## charmed007 (2 Jan. 2013)

auf die sonnenbrille sollte er verzichten!


----------



## Mike150486 (6 Feb. 2017)

Danke für die schönen Konzert-Bilder


----------



## Semakumbasar (20 Feb. 2017)

He is hot ♥️


----------

